# painting my heavy 10



## ChuckB (Jan 27, 2011)

Any thoughts on using rustoleum high preformance paint in the spray can? 

The color I decided on is dark machine gray after priming it with gray primer of the same brand.


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 27, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=640.msg3322#msg3322 date=1296154307 said:
			
		

> BTW: Moving this out to "Old South Bend" where the SB stuff is. Link will stay here, so you'll get double the attention



I'm confused.. isn't that where I posted this originally ??


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 27, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=640.msg3333#msg3333 date=1296168377 said:
			
		

> Might have been a bug, Chuck. I sent an e-mail to you, because PM failed to work. It somehow ended up in hte New Lathes forum ???




Wouldn't put it past me.. I have been known to screw up from time to time 

Come to think about it, I was looking at the "new Lathe" section this morning..


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 27, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=640.msg3322#msg3322 date=1296154307 said:
			
		

> IMHO Rusoleum is about as good as you can get without resorting to dangerous two part paint. Brush on even better. The drawback of either spray or brush is dry time, but not any issue if you don't have a dust problem or bugs. Bugs are apparently natural huffers
> 
> BTW: Moving this out to "Old South Bend" where the SB stuff is. Link will stay here, so you'll get double the attention



The newer "High Preformance" labeled Rustoleum dries to the touch in 15 minutes and can be handled in 1 -2 hours unlike the regular Rustoleum. I have used it on a couple of projects.


----------

